

Get Off My Stoop: The Media's Race to Wrong - davepell
http://tweetagewasteland.com/2012/12/get-off-my-stoop/

======
stackcollision
I completely agree with this. "We'll check the facts later" is not how
journalism should be done. Modern 'journalists' are just sensationalists.

